
Devops Automation Made Simple. Replaces Ansible, Puppet and Chef - disizjay
https://disizjay.github.io/node-farmer/
======
dozzie
> Replaces Ansible, Puppet and Chef

> || AGENTLESS ~ BASH OVER SSH ~ PLUG N PLAY ||

Uhm, no, not even close. You're not agentless, you have the most fragile agent
that got ever commonly deployed: shell over SSH. So easy to break it down by
accident in so many different ways. The same brain-dead idea as in Ansible
(but executed much more poorly), and so far from what Puppet and Chef do.

> // nf Terminology //

> Seed, Plow, Soil, Sow, Fruit, Feed, Canal

You envied Chef its misleading terminology and wanted to invent your own? How
does that help your potential users?

~~~
disizjay
You don't want to get involved with complex configuration and programming.
Developers and administrators could easily write I put files in node-farmer.
Where as in other automation tool it's a nightmare. For example Ansible, you
need to write your inputs in YAML programming language, isn't that easy to
learn a programming language to do the work ? Everyone is not skilled in
programming.

~~~
dozzie
> You don't want to get involved with complex configuration and programming.

I don't? Why do you think so? And what is this "complex configuration and
programming" you're talking about?

> Developers and administrators could easily write I put files in node-farmer.
> Where as in other automation tool it's a nightmare.

Uhm... what? What is nightmare?

> For example Ansible, you need to write your inputs in YAML programming
> language,

YAML _is not_ a programming language.

> isn't that easy to learn a programming language to do the work ?

Yes, it is that easy to learn _another_ programming language to do the work.
Programmers and sysadmins do that _constantly_.

> Everyone is not skilled in programming.

Well, I don't want people _unskilled in programming_ to write _programs_ to
manage environment I operate in.

~~~
disizjay
My bad, YAML is a data serialization language for programming language.

Complex configuration mean writing recipes in chef world, writing playbooks in
Ansible, you often run into indentation issues or configuration issues. In my
opinion I thought to overcome something like this you need to be dumb
sometimes.

You would like to learn all the programming languages or any new that may come
in future but not everyone. You don't wanna be too much skilled or learned to
do automation. You can spend that time somewhere else maybe networking or
security or architecture.

~~~
disizjay
Rather spending time on showing your programming skills and technical skills
to write a configuration file, spend that time elsewhere.

------
bradknowles
Over twenty years ago, we were doing parallel ssh to multiple hosts. We found
that did not scale, for many reasons.

Thus, cfengine was born. And Puppet. And Chef. And Ansible.

Feel free to repeat all their mistakes if you want, but if you want to build a
better tool, I would encourage you to learn them and understand their
weaknesses first.

Just blindly repeating the mistakes of the past is not a recipe for success.

~~~
disizjay
You are right. I am learning from their mistakes and trying to bild a better
one, I need good testers and collaborations to build a future tool. I thought
this platform will provide me good suggestions and probably good
collaborations.

Thank you for your suggestions. I'll keep what you said in mind.

